# Foison C24 issues on Vista



## Slaine (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 

I've been trying to get my foison c24 to work with MS Vista with no luck.

I've installed the latest usb drivers off the signwizard site and everything looks ok, but when i print from signblazer nothing happens.

Any ideas as i really need to get this working.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Slaine said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been trying to get my foison c24 to work with MS Vista with no luck.
> 
> ...


Hi George,
I'm not going to be a lot of help to you here I'm using the same cutter but I am an XP man.
If you use Corel or Illy to design in give SignCut X2 a try, I believe they offer a free trial.
Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)

I hope this helps a little.
Regards
Phil


----------



## Slaine (Oct 1, 2008)

tried signcutter and also another usb cable with no luck.

It's odd the usb port becomes active and the cutter is shown in devices but nothing is being cut.

As for the cutter itself, it's selftest runs ok and it will cut it's default example. 

It's a pain as all of my other pc's run linux and i dont really want to use the wine emulator, so i cant really tell if it's the driver.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Slaine said:


> tried signcutter and also another usb cable with no luck.
> 
> It's odd the usb port becomes active and the cutter is shown in devices but nothing is being cut.
> 
> ...


George,
Have you checked that the 'Baudrate' in your cutting program matches that to which your cutter is set?

Regards
Phil


----------



## Slaine (Oct 1, 2008)

Phil

tis set to 9600.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Slaine said:


> Phil
> 
> tis set to 9600.


And you have checked that you have your cutter assigned to a communication port?


----------



## Slaine (Oct 1, 2008)

funkymunky said:


> And you have checked that you have your cutter assigned to a communication port?


It's using com3 in devices and in signblazer if that what you mean.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Slaine said:


> It's using com3 in devices and in signblazer if that what you mean.


George,
I had problems when my Foison was assigned to Comm 3 and I had to manually change it to Comm 2. Try that!

Regards
Phil


----------

